

Do founders need MBAs? If it's from Babson, maybe - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/09/30/babson-mba-program-boldly-expands-to-san-francisco-where-entrepreneurship-goes-90-miles-per-hour/

======
hga
Original and much more descriptive title:

" _Babson MBA Program Boldly Expands to San Francisco, Where Entrepreneurship
Goes “90 Miles Per Hour”_ "

